# ¿Qué hace una chica tan guapa como tú por aquí?



## jonyt22

La verdad es que no sé muy bien que topic poner...
Se me ha ocurrido una frase, creo que bastante utilizada, al menos en Español pero no sé muy bien como meterla mano en inglés.
¿Qué hace una chica tan guapa como tú por aquí?
Maybe:
What does a so much pretty girl like you does here?
Thanks


----------



## Rossana_

Hola, se me ocurre que quizás sería mejor así:

What is a pretty girl like you doing here?
Yo lo he escuchado como: ¿Qué hace una mujer tan linda como tú en un lugar como éste?    No sé si se trata del mismo dicho, supongo que si.

What is a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?

Espero te sirva.

Suerte!


----------



## jonyt22

Has dado en el clavo!!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## elroy

Una traducción más parecida a la frase original sería "What's a girl *as pretty as you* doing here?"


----------



## teqyre

Hola elroy, la traducción de tu frase sería más bien: "¿Qué hace una chica tan guapa *que* tú por aquí?".
Estoy de acuerdo con la sugerencia de Rossana..."What's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" (una frase hecha en inglés).


----------



## elroy

teqyre said:
			
		

> Hola elroy, la traducción de tu frase sería más bien: "¿Qué hace una chica tan guapa *que* tú por aquí?".
> Estoy de acuerdo con la sugerencia de Rossana..."What's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" (una frase hecha en inglés).


 
"Tan guapa que tú" no es español.

Insisto que mi traducción es más parecida a la frase original.  Si te fijas bien en ella te darás cuenta de lo que quiero decir.  

a pretty girl like you = una chica guapa como tú
a girl as pretty as you = una chica tan guapa como tú _(lo que pidió nuestro amigo Jony)_

La segunda frase, en ambos idiomas, es una manera más expresiva de alabar a la chica.


----------



## teqyre

¡Perdón! Me confundí un poco con lo de "tan guapa *que* tú", tienes razón que no es correcto.
Pero aún creo que quiere decir "a pretty girl like you", aunque se puede interpretar de ambas maneras:
*una chica* tan guapa como tú = a girl as pretty as you (como has dicho), o...
*una chica tan guapa* como tú = a pretty girl like you
Por eso aún usaría la traducción de Rossana, porque es la frase estereotípica que le dice un tipo "pesado" a una chica en una discoteca... junto con "Can I buy you a drink?" y "Do you come here often?" 
Saludos.


----------



## elroy

teqyre said:
			
		

> ¡Perdón! Me confundí un poco con lo de "tan guapa *que* tú", tienes razón que no es correcto.
> No pasa nada.
> Pero aún creo que quiere decir "a pretty girl like you", aunque se puede interpretar de ambas maneras:
> *una chica* tan guapa como tú = a girl as pretty as you (como has dicho)  , o...
> *una chica tan guapa* como tú = a pretty girl like you
> Lo que pasa es que ahí se pierde el "tan." La traducción de la frase con tu interpretación sería "a girl so pretty, like you," lo que no suena muy bien en inglés.
> Por eso aún usaría la traducción de Rossana, porque es la frase estereotípica que le dice un tipo "pesado" a una chica en una discoteca... junto con "Can I buy you a drink?" y "Do you come here often?"
> Vale, pero ése no es nuestro tema.  No sabemos en qué contexto a Jony le gustaría usar la frase, así que lo mejor que podemos hacer es brindarle la traducción más correcta que sea posible.
> Saludos.


 
Saludos a ti también.


----------



## teqyre

Bueno, elroy, parece que no vamos a estar de acuerdo. 

Eso de "What's a [adjective] [noun] like you doing in a [place] like this" es una frase hecha en inglés, pues echa un vistazo aquí.
Por lo visto, también es igual en español.

A lo mejor le falta un par de comas a la frase original "¿Qué hace una chica tan guapa*,* como tú*,* por aquí?", pero realmente no sé si se necesitan.
Tienes razón que Jony no nos ha brindado un contexto, pero sigo estando bastante seguro de que la traducción correcta será: "What's a pretty girl like you..."

PD. Thanks for the PM, my internet connection has been cutting off intermittently, so apologies for not replying sooner.


----------



## teqyre

_Lo que pasa es que ahí se pierde el "tan." La traducción de la frase con tu interpretación sería "a girl so pretty, like you," *lo que no suena muy bien en inglés*._

Sí, pero no se traduciría de esa manera al inglés.
"una chica tan guapa" = such a pretty girl

But as "What's a pretty girl like you doing..." is a coined phrase, I'd leave out the "such" in the translation.

That's kind of my point: that the "tan" in the original sentence is an intensifying adverb ("*tan* guapa") and not a comparative one (not sure about my grammatical terms, but you see what I mean...)


----------



## elroy

Teqyre, a list of possible constructions, whether in Spanish or in English, is not helpful. I am well aware of them, but we're dealing with a particular translation here. 

The "tan...como" in the original means "as...as." Your translation with the intensifying adverb is possible but *highly* unlikely. The meaning of the sentence is "a girl as pretty as you," i.e. "a girl that possesses the amount of beauty that you possess."

I could google my construction as well and provide the results, but there's no need, nor would the results be relevant.

It's very obvious to me that "tan...como" means "as...as" here.

By the way, "such a pretty girl" = "a girl so pretty."


----------



## diegodbs

Perdón por inmiscuirme.
Para mí está muy claro lo que dice Elroy.
Hay una película española "¿Qué hace una chica como tú en un sitio como éste"? en la que se ha omitido el "tan guapa, inteligente, buena persona, atractiva, etc". Es una manera coloquial de hacer ese tipo de comparaciones.

Está muy claro que "tan......como" es un comparativo normalísimo y se traduce como "as......as....".
No logro ver ese matiz de "intensifying adverb" que decía Teqyre. Si la frase en español fuera : ¡eres tan guapa! sí sería una partícula que intensifica el adjetivo "guapa", pero en la frase original lo veo como una simple comparación.


----------



## diegodbs

El significado de la frase es:

"¿qué puede hacer una persona *tan *guapa *como* tú en un sitio así?
"no es normal encontrar a personas *tan* guapas *como* tú por aquí"

Son comparaciones. 


No comparación: ¡eres *tan *guapa! no sé qué haces en un sitio tan feo.


----------



## Inés06

Otra que se inmiscuye...

Yo estoy de acuerdo con tegyre... No creo que en este caso importe tanto traducir literalmente la frase, con comparativos y demás, sino buscar la frase hecha en inglés que corresponde a ese significado.

Si en inglés lo típico es decir: "What's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?", creo que esa es la frase que busca jonyt22...


----------



## Alundra

Otra que mete cuchara  

A mí me recuerda a esta canción de los Burning: 

Qué hace una chica como tú en un sitio como este...

Supongo que en español es una frase ya casi acuñada...

Alundra.


----------



## Barodure

Yo también me voy a meter en esto un poquito para dar mi opinión.

I think they are both correct.  However, in "United Stadian" English (excuse the expression, I refuse to say "American" English when not including Canada, Belize, Puerto Rico, etc), the sense of the original sentence in Spanish is achieved by what Elroy sugggest.  In fact I have in the US heard the expression said in both ways.  With no intention of sounding discriminatory, I have heard the expression that Elroy suggests in the more educated people, while the other one I have heard in less educated people.  Af course I have not travelled enough in the US as to be able to speak of the regional differences in the use of such expression.  And I have no clue how is it used in European countries.


----------



## teqyre

elroy said:
			
		

> Teqyre, a list of possible constructions, whether in Spanish or in English, is not helpful. I am well aware of them, but we're dealing with a particular translation here.
> 
> The "tan...como" in the original means "as...as." Your translation with the intensifying adverb is possible but highly unlikely


 
"What's such a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this"

Sorry, but that doesn't seem like a highly unlikely sentence to me.
I'd be interested to know how it would be translated to Spanish if not as the original sentence.

The Google results may not be helpful or relevant to you, but perhaps to jonyt22 if he's looking to find the equivalent phrase in English and not something that someone would never say.

By the way: "You're a girl so pretty" vs "You're such a pretty girl" ...I know which one I would say.


----------



## teqyre

Here I go again  ...

If you take out the "tan" from the original sentence then you've got this...

¿Qué hace una chica guapa como tú por aquí? - What's a pretty girl like you doing here/in a place like this.

So then how would you say "such a pretty girl"?  

(By the way, I'm not interested in winning arguments and I'm willing to accept that I'm wrong... just as soon as I'm totally convinced that that's the case).


----------



## Rossana_

Hola a todos!
Nunca pensé que mi traducción iba a causar tantas dudas, comentarios y demases!!! En realidad, traduje sin pensar que en inglés había unafrase hecha para eso. En todo caso, al ver tantas dudas, busqué en San Google la frase en inglés y encontré que hay una película u obra de teatro con este nombre: What's a Nice Girl Like You Doing in a Place Like This? 
El link es éste: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057680/

Saludos a todos....



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0057680/


----------



## teqyre

Tienes razón, Rossana, es una frase hecha muy común en inglés.

Un par de preguntas  ...

¿Como traducirías el título de esa película/obra de teatro al español? y...

si se llamara "What's *such* a Nice Girl Like You Doing in a Place Like This?", ¿cómo traducirías eso?

Gracias.


----------



## Inés06

Es español, la frase más típica es: ¿qué hace una chica como tú en un lugar como éste?... (no se suele decir chica guapa, ni chica tan guapa.... ¡eso ya está implícito!)


----------



## teqyre

En inglés también, la expresión que más se dice es "What's a girl like you...", aunque también es bastante común añadirle el adjetivo "pretty".


----------



## Rossana_

Hola Tegyre, supongo que la traducción adecuada sería la misma:
 "¿Que hace una chica tan linda como tú en un lugar como éste?"
Ahora me confundí un poco por lo que encontré en el diccionario....si querías confundirme...¡lo lograste! jejeje. 
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?v=tb1&tranword=SUCH%20a

Quizás la opción que tú propusiste también es adecuada, pero como es una frase hecha, creo que en este caso predomina el uso.

Saludos.


----------



## teqyre

Rossana_ said:
			
		

> Hola Tegyre, supongo que la traducción adecuada *sería la misma*:
> "¿Que hace una chica tan linda como tú en un lugar como éste?"


Gracias, Rossana, eso es exactamente lo que quería saber.  

So, returning to the topic in hand:
In both languages the standard coined phrase is:
"What's a girl *like you*..." / "¿Qué hace una chica *como tú*..."

If you add an adjective to qualify the noun "girl/chica" then you still have "What's a pretty girl *like you*..." / "¿Qué hace una chica guapa *como tú*..."

If you modify it even further (say, by adding the adverb "such/tan" to modify the adjective "pretty/guapa") then you have "What's such a pretty girl *like you*..."/"¿Qué hace una chica tan guapa *como tú*..."

This maintains the construction (and meaning) of the original coined phrase, whereas the other interpretation changes it. To sum up: that is my point.

Totally willing to be proved embarrassingly wrong,
Teqyre.


----------



## jonyt22

Inés06 said:
			
		

> Es español, la frase más típica es: ¿qué hace una chica como tú en un lugar como éste?... (no se suele decir chica guapa, ni chica tan guapa.... ¡eso ya está implícito!)


No se suele decir, pero en algunas ocasiones se utiliza, sobre todo si le quieres dar un poco de picardía o guasa (como quieras llamarlo) al asunto... o tambien para dejar bien claras tus cartas acerca de lo que piensas sobre ella.

Cambiando de tema, lo que quería en efecto, era saber si había una frase hecha en inglés, que ya he visto que la hay.

Thanks everybody.


----------



## elroy

teqyre said:
			
		

> "What's such a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this"
> 
> Sorry, but that doesn't seem like a highly unlikely sentence to me.
> I'd be interested to know how it would be translated to Spanish if not as the original sentence.
> 
> The Google results may not be helpful or relevant to you, but perhaps to jonyt22 if he's looking to find the equivalent phrase in English and not something that someone would never say.
> 
> By the way: "You're a girl so pretty" vs "You're such a pretty girl" ...I know which one I would say.


 
I urge you to please go back and closely read what I said.

-"What's such a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" is a fine sentence; it's just not a translation of the one Jony asked about.
-Google results may tell us what people are more or less likely say, but they do not help with a translation.
-I did not say that I'd prefer to say "a girl so pretty" over "such a pretty girl." I said that they mean the same thing and that neither is the translation we are seeking here.

And since when is "what's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" a "frase hecha"?  If there's a book of proverbs, idioms, or set expressions that includes it, please direct me to it. 

Also, exaggeration is not necessary. It is simply not true that *no one* would *ever *say "what's a girl as pretty as you...?" It's perfectly correct English, and it can be said by those who choose to do so.

Why can't we just accept that my translation is more literal and yours is - in your opinion - more reflective of what might be said in such a situation?


----------



## teqyre

Elroy, excuse me, but I think your style of arguing is slightly descending, especially as you are not a native Spanish speaker. I have merely tried to offer an alternative opinion. Let's see...

_1.-"What's such a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" is a fine sentence; it's just not a translation of the one Jony asked about._

Sorry, but that is still not clear. As exemplified in Rosanna's translation (post 23), the above phrase would actually be translated into Spanish as "Qué hace una chica tan guapa como tú..." (i.e. the same as Jony's original sentence). Let's see if he returns later to clear up (definitively) what he actually meant to say.

_2. -Google results may tell us what people are more or less likely say, but they do not help with a translation._

Yes, that goes without saying. I listed the Google results to show that a certain construction was a commonly used idiom, not to validate any translation.

_3, -I did not say that I'd prefer to say "a girl so pretty" over "such a pretty girl." I said that they mean the same thing and that neither is the translation we are seeking here._

In an earlier post you said: _La traducción de la frase con tu interpretación sería "a girl so pretty, like you," _,which I disagreed with and said (in my translation) it would be "such a pretty girl like you". They both mean the same, but one sounds awful and the other sounds fine. That was my point.

_And since when is "what's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" a "frase hecha"? If there's a book of proverbs, idioms, or set expressions that includes it, please direct me to it._ 

Maybe "frase hecha" is not the right way to describe it, but I can assure that it is commonly used expression. I'd give you a link to some Google results, but I don't know if they would be sufficient for you...

_Also, exaggeration is not necessary. It is simply not true that *no one* would *ever *say "what's a girl as pretty as you...?" _

I didn't actually say that, although reading that post again it seems I may have inferred it with a slightly sarcastic remark (apologies for that).

_It's perfectly correct English, and it can be said by those who choose to do so._

Same goes for the original sentence in Spanish with my interpretation.

_Why can't we just accept that my translation is more literal and yours is - in your opinion - more reflective of what might be said in such a situation_

I am totally willing to accept that, but let's wait and see what Jony says first.


----------



## jonyt22

This is the war!!

Yo quería saber, como alguien dijo en un post:?

¿Qué hace una chica, tan guapa como tu, en un lugar como este?

Aunque no estoy muy seguro si las "comas" estan bien colocadas, ya que la frase se dice "de una vez".
Es una frase muy utilizada, como si fuera una frase hecha, también puedes escucharla en cientos de peliculas Estadounidenses (traducidas al español, claro está ).
Si teneis alguna duda mas acerca de lo que quería saber, let me know please.
Salu2


----------



## El Nacho

teqyre said:
			
		

> Tienes razón, Rossana, es una frase hecha muy común en inglés.
> 
> Un par de preguntas  ...
> 
> ¿Como traducirías el título de esa película/obra de teatro al español? y...
> 
> si se llamara "What's *such* a Nice Girl Like You Doing in a Place Like This?", ¿cómo traducirías eso?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Yo diría "¿Que hace *semejante guapura* de chica como tu en un lugar como éste?" aunque ya suena un poco largo y la chica debería tener ya toda nuestra atención para acabar de entender el cumplido.


----------



## teqyre

jonyt22 said:
			
		

> This is the war!!
> 
> Yo quería saber, como alguien dijo en un post:?
> 
> ¿Qué hace una chica, tan guapa como tu, en un lugar como este?
> 
> Aunque no estoy muy seguro si las "comas" estan bien colocadas, ya que la frase se dice "de una vez".
> Es una frase muy utilizada, como si fuera una frase hecha, también puedes escucharla en cientos de peliculas Estadounidenses (traducidas al español, claro está ).
> Si teneis alguna duda mas acerca de lo que quería saber, let me know please.
> Salu2


Cheers, jony... okay, case closed.
I will get my coat....


----------



## elroy

teqyre said:
			
		

> Elroy, excuse me, but I think your style of arguing is slightly descending, especially as you are not a native Spanish speaker.


 
My apologies.   I guess I got too caught up in the argument. 

_1.-"What's such a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" is a fine sentence; it's just not a translation of the one Jony asked about._

Sorry, but that is still not clear. As exemplified in Rosanna's translation (post 23), the above phrase would actually be translated into Spanish as "Qué hace una chica tan guapa como tú..." (i.e. the same as Jony's original sentence). Let's see if he returns later to clear up (definitively) what he actually meant to say.

-I meant that my *opinion* was that it was not a precise translation.  I conceded that your translation was possible but not likely (in my opinion).  Of course, it all depends on what Jony wanted to say.

(no further comments on point #2)

_3, -I did not say that I'd prefer to say "a girl so pretty" over "such a pretty girl." I said that they mean the same thing and that neither is the translation we are seeking here._

In an earlier post you said: _La traducción de la frase con tu interpretación sería "a girl so pretty, like you," _,which I disagreed with and said (in my translation) it would be "such a pretty girl like you". They both mean the same, but one sounds awful and the other sounds fine. That was my point.

-And I said that it sounded bad when I first mentioned it: La traducción de la frase con tu interpretación sería "a girl so pretty, like you," lo que no suena muy bien en inglés. Which one sounds better is actually not relevant to our discussion; the question is whether your interpretation is the one that is intended.  If it is, then i think we'd both agree that "such a pretty girl" sounds much better! 

_And since when is "what's a pretty girl like you doing in a place like this?" a "frase hecha"? If there's a book of proverbs, idioms, or set expressions that includes it, please direct me to it._ 

Maybe "frase hecha" is not the right way to describe it, but I can assure that it is commonly used expression. I'd give you a link to some Google results, but I don't know if they would be sufficient for you...

-I am aware that it's commonly used.  I repeat, that's not the concern here.

_Also, exaggeration is not necessary. It is simply not true that *no one* would *ever *say "what's a girl as pretty as you...?" _

I didn't actually say that, although reading that post again it seems I may have inferred it with a slightly sarcastic remark (apologies for that).

-I thought you were referring to my sentence when you said this:



> The Google results may not be helpful or relevant to you, but perhaps to jonyt22 if he's looking to find the equivalent phrase in English and not something that someone would never say.


 
Apologies if I misunderstood.

_It's perfectly correct English, and it can be said by those who choose to do so._

Same goes for the original sentence in Spanish with my interpretation.

-I disagree, but if I didn't, we wouldn't be having this discussion, would we?  

_Why can't we just accept that my translation is more literal and yours is - in your opinion - more reflective of what might be said in such a situation_

I am totally willing to accept that, but let's wait and see what Jony says first.  

-Agreed!


----------



## jonyt22

thanks 
Could you tell me the meaning of " I'll get my coat"?
and.. como traducirías "Fucking hell!!", creo que se escribe así, lo he oido varias veces, y por el contexto imagino que puede significar, pero no estoy del todo seguro.
Thanks

El nacho, no quedaría mejor "semejante belleza"? Guapura a mi me suena muy mal, quizá porque mi español es diferente al tuyo.

See you


----------



## elroy

jonyt22 said:
			
		

> This is the war!!
> 
> Yo quería saber, como alguien dijo en un post:?
> 
> ¿Qué hace una chica, tan guapa como tu, en un lugar como este?
> 
> Aunque no estoy muy seguro si las "comas" estan bien colocadas, ya que la frase se dice "de una vez".
> Es una frase muy utilizada, como si fuera una frase hecha, también puedes escucharla en cientos de peliculas Estadounidenses (traducidas al español, claro está ).
> Si teneis alguna duda mas acerca de lo que quería saber, let me know please.
> Salu2


 
La pregunta es ésta:

¿Qué significa la frase?

1. una chica con tu belleza
2. una chica con muchísima belleza, como tú


----------



## jonyt22

Pues creo que con la frase quiero expresar ambas cosas.
Por un lado, "una chica tan bella\guapa, como tú (este "como tú", ya expresa que ella es guapa)". 

Podría ser tambien sin el "tan". Una chica guapa, como tu....
Yo creo que "tan" en este caso, enfatiza el hecho de que ella es guapa, quizá significa que ella es muy guapa, aunque creo que no tiene porque.

No se si me he explicado bien, la verdad es que creo que me he hecho un lio. jeje. No se si no me entendeis porque no sois nativos hispano hablantes o por que no me explico bien.

Salu2


----------



## elroy

jonyt22 said:
			
		

> Pues creo que con la frase quiero expresar ambas cosas.
> Por un lado, "una chica tan bella\guapa, como tú (este "como tú", ya expresa que ella es guapa)".
> 
> Podría ser tambien sin el "tan". Una chica guapa, como tu....
> Yo creo que "tan" en este caso, enfatiza el hecho de que ella es guapa, quizá significa que ella es muy guapa, aunque creo que no tiene porque.
> 
> No se si me he explicado bien, la verdad es que creo que me he hecho un lio. jeje. No se si no me entendeis porque no sois nativos hispano hablantes o por que no me explico bien.
> 
> Salu2


 
Creo que te explicas muy bien.  

Lo que pasa es que en castellano se usa "tan...como" para comparaciones.

Por ejemplo, 
Tú eres tan inteligente como yo. (Tenemos el mismo nivel de inteligencia.)
Europa no es tan grande como África. (África es más grande.)

Pero la otra posibilidad es considerar "tan" y "como" separados, o sea,

¡Tú eres tan inteligente!..............como yo. (Tú eres muy muy inteligente, y yo también.)
_(Pongo los puntitos para enfatizar la separación.)_

La pregunta es cuál de las dos interpretaciones encaja en la frase que tenemos.


----------



## teqyre

No hay problema, elroy... lo siento si me pasé un poco.   
Gracias a ti y a Jony también por las explicaciones...

Por cierto, "I'll get my coat" es lo que dices cuando te acabas de dar cuenta de que has metido la pata de forma espectacular... Es como decir "ya salgo de aquí"...o algo así.

La otra cosa:
"*F*cking hell*! What a fine girl! " = "*¡J*der!* ¡Qué chica tan guapa!


----------



## jonyt22

Pues creo que encajaría con la segunda, es decir:
Tu eres tan inteligente............ como yo (yo tambien)-
Una chica tan guapa, como tu.. (tu tambien eres guapa). Esto es una forma sutil de decirle a una chica que es muy guapa 
Aunque creo que al menos en la practica (hablando), no se utilizan las comas.
Aunque tampoco estoy seguro, me explico, comparativa no puede ser, porque no la estamos comparando con nadie ni nada en particular, estamos hablando genericamente (en todo caso, la comparamos con una "inexistente" chica).

Teqyre, thanks por la aclaracion


----------



## elroy

jonyt22 said:
			
		

> Aunque tampoco estoy seguro, me explico, comparativa no puede ser, porque no la estamos comparando con nadie ni nada en particular, estamos hablando genericamente (en todo caso, la comparamos con una "inexistente" chica).


 
Claro, pero eso también es retórico y una manera sútil de decirle a la chica que es guapa. 

De todas formas ya tienes las dos traducciones, y tú sabrás lo que intentas decir.  Aunque me extraña que la segunda interpretación sea la que encaja si tú dices que es lo que quieres decir pues yo me resigno. 

¡Muchas gracias por habernos hecho pensar!


----------



## jonyt22

Lo mismo no encaja con ninguna de las 2. Quizá si aparece un filologo en Hispánica por aquí nos puede ilustrar a todos y sacarnos de dudas.

Lo que tengo claro (o eso creo) que no es una frase comparativa. Y sigo pensando que encaja mas con la segunda. Es decir:
Una chica tan guapa como tu.... (tú eres guapa, simplemente quiero decir eso)

Hasta otra!!! Porque seguro que vuelvo, llevo pocas semanas en England, y cada día me surgen mil dudas de como decir esto o lo otro, así que volveré!! lo prometo....
See you


----------

